# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Τι πουλί είναι;

## alexakos35

Το βρήκα στο υπόγειο του σπιτιού μου, ήταν αρκετα ημερο

----------


## jk21

Το ανεβασα και με imgur γιατι με photobucket θα << κλεισει >> συντομα ο συνδεσμος .Να ξερεις οτι τις κλειδωνουν σε φορουμ πια και δεν φαινονται  . Δωσε almora  αραιωμενο στο στομα για ενεργεια  και επικονωνησε με τυχον οργανωση για αγρια πουλια που υπαρχει στην Κυπρο .Δεν ειναι ορατο με σιγουρια το ειδος του  με το κεφαλι μεσα . Σιγουρα χρειαζεται πτηνιατρο και πιθανοτατα αντιβιωση αλλα μπορει να ειναι ετσι και απ εξαντληση

----------


## Corvus

καρβουνιαρης..

----------


## jk21

Όταν παρατηρείς τα πουλια  στη φυση  και ο Αριστείδης το κανει , ευκολα διακρίνεις ότι η ουρα είναι κοκκινωπη ! Μπραβο Αριστειδη ! εχεις δικιο


Νεα εχουμε απ το πουλακι; αν παντως δεν ηταν θεμα εξαντλησης αλλα ασθενεια , τα πραγματα είναι πολύ δυσκολα

----------


## alexakos35

Όλα πήγαν καλά παιδιά , του έδωσα almora και το απόγευμα το πήγα σε δασική περιοχή και το άφησα ελεύθερο. Φαινόταν λίγο μουδιασμένο αλλά τελικά πέταξε σε ενα  δεντράκι. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ, όσες φορές χρειαστηκα τα << φώτα σας >> το ενδιαφέρον σας ήταν αμείωτο!

----------


## jk21

Μετα το almora πως αντιδρουσε στο κλουβι; εγινε κινητοτατο; ξεφουσκωσε; γιατι αν ηταν νωχελικο απλα καπως καλυτερα μαλλον αρρωστο ηταν και δεν ξερω αν θα τα κατεφερε εξω ...

----------

